
Elon Musk thinks we all live in a video game. So what if we do? - sajid
http://www.vox.com/2016/6/3/11837888/simulation-problem
======
internaut
I hope Elon gets more sleep, because he's looking wrecked. A week of sleep
would do him a power of good. I'd prefer a Musk dynasty with him lasting well
into his 90s pushing starships around, not working so hard he bites the
biscuit in his 50s.

A cool AI for a CEO would understand the internal logic of your business plan
and help you delegate effectively so you don't get buried in the weeds or
become too abstracted from reality. An intelligent filter basically. I guess
we might need to wait for AR to get these kinds of personalized level
applications though.

------
MrQuincle
There are many things thought, false or true, and they DO matter because they
are thought and will influence our future.

A person who believes we live in a simulation might think that the goal of the
simulation is to solve some puzzle. That person might dedicate his life to
solving a riddle with much more energy than if he would have different
beliefs.

It also seems a bit premature to throw away a philosophy without exploring it.
Just one idea: "Would a strong AI have the same thought? Would it try to break
out its perceived simulator? How would it then behave towards us?"

